# Ex and current hubby hate each other...



## CrazyInNC (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's the scenario...My current husband and ex got into a huge argument that will probably never leave each other's minds. They are now enemies for life. Now when I bring up anything to my hubby about him he gets mad all over again. My husband is my go-to guy. He's my friend and the one I want to talk to about my problems, etc. Now I feel like I can't say anything about my ex to him. I have no friends I want to gripe to about this and I certainly don't want to bore my family with it. Any suggestions? Who is your go-to person when your significant other does not "want to hear it"? -CrazyInNC


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Why do you have to talk about your ex? and why are your husband and your ex even in the same room?

Given their animosity, why agitate?


----------



## CrazyInNC (Nov 10, 2009)

Sometimes I need to vent about the frustrating things my ex does regarding my son and sometimes I need advice on how to handle my ex.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

*Edit*
Reread your post ...


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

If I had to guess, I'd bet yor husband has proposed endless solutions to whatever it is is bugging you about the ex-husband and you ignore them or shoot them down. So now he doesn't want to hear them.


----------



## outinthecold (Apr 30, 2009)

A mixture of love, old and new

One is like oil the other like dew

So you tell him once, shame on me

So you say it again, its like the princess and the pea

Whether tis nobler to suffer the slings and arrows of your husband

Or take arms in a sea of troubles with your X

So, whose your daddy

Is it your X that drives you baddy

Or is it the man, 

The one with the plan

Who eats his bran

Is your biggest fan

And drives your van

Would attack Iran

All for your love Roxanne


----------



## dawnie (Nov 17, 2009)

I guess the real question here is what is your ex doing regarding your son that is so troublesome to you? Especially to the point that it could be causing arguing between you and your current husband? As one person mentioned up above, if you've already talked about this with your huband and he has already offered fix-it advice (men tend to want to be fix-it guys when someone comes to them to discuss something - they're not into just discussing it for the sake of discussing it). And if you've decided against that advice once before, then you can't really keep harping about it, right? 

You could ask for that advice on here and relieve your husband of the burden of trying to fix this. Your husband probably thought he could deal with it, when he and the ex started arguing about it. Which obviously didn't work. 

Best for your son that you keep your marriage intact and get EX advice from someone other than your DH. Your son needs to see you and DH in a united front. Not bickering about his dad (your ex).


----------

